# Astral Knights/ The World Engine question



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, I recently read the space marine codex cover to cover when looking for what chapter I wanted to play and was inspired by the tail of the Astral Knights, does anyone know of any other fluff about the Astral Knights, armor schemes, or short stories, even really old out dated stuff, about the chapter so I can get a better feel for who these guys are?


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Astral_Knights

No info on colour or Emblem, but it does say that the Sable Swords took possession of their Fortress Monastery.


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

so do you mean that they were replaced? as in the Sable swords were founded and took the Astral Knights' chapter number? because many instances of this in the old fluff have the new chapter taking the heraldry of the previous chapter.


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, what I gathered was The Sable Swords didn't take on the number, colours or heraldry (Even though they might have, as the Astral Knights have no confirmed colours emblem or anything as far as I can find), but they were given the fortress monastery they left behind, and presumably all the equipment that entailed. 

So you could say that they took it all over if you wanted, or if you like you could probably re-take over the AStral Knights. Seems there is alot of freedom here for the player.


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

As far as the fluff for these guys go ( I'm kind of a take existing fluff and model to exemplify that, kind of guy) Maybe I could go with a blood angels successor chapter that has a facination with heroism, and Glory to the point of jumping into every fight no matter the odds, but I'm still trying to think of a color scheme


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

Right on. Another Chapter you could take a look at is Black Templars. They aren't as competitive as an army, but very fluffy, and are fanatical zealots who charge headlong into the fray, fearlessly, even while being blasted away (And they have rules to reflect this, being fearless in CC and the Righteous zeal rule.)

Just trying to give some ideas.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The only fluff I`m aware of regarding them is that the necrons wiped them out.  

One world engine... There will be more.


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

as far as themes of the army goes I'm thinking of a "We know our fate" kind of forlorn, battle of Thermopole kind of feel to the fluff

You know the story- "Either Your chapter dies, or the whole of the light of the Imperium will be extinguished" kind of dream.

As far as modeling shit, I've finished a single model with black armor and gold trim, bright red cape and fur cowl, from the chaos warriors kit

At the moment I'm thinking of using Space wolves (hold it on the cheese stuff) with horde foot grey hunters tricked out for close combat, maybe even using http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20&products_id=112

as a counts as mark of the wolfen, since they kinda dropped the entire chapter in drop pods with little to no support (dreadnoughts, tanks, etc.), even though it was supposedly the size of a small planet ( anyone just get the death star running through their head?)

how would you guys go about doing the astral knights?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> The only fluff I`m aware of regarding them is that the necrons wiped them out.


Was it not the other way? The Space Marines blowing the living (dead?) crap out of the Necrons? Something like a melta bomb there, shields and weapons down, and a huge cyclonic missile strike straight into the face? 



Serpion5 said:


> One world engine... There will be more.


This time we know how to take them down... This time we will fill cruisers full of Guardsmen armed with melta bombs and tell them to just blow the shit out of critical locations... :chuffed:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> The only fluff I`m aware of regarding them is that the necrons wiped them out.
> 
> One world engine... There will be more.


We have a thousand Space Marines Chapters. I think attrition works in our favour =D.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> The only fluff I`m aware of regarding them is that the necrons wiped them out.
> 
> One world engine... There will be more.





Vaz said:


> We have a thousand Space Marines Chapters. I think attrition works in our favour =D.


Exactly, one world engine and suppose more vs the 100,000 Chapters and 100 more GW vreats every year in paint svhemes and BS fluff. Seriously Brotherhood of the Snake? Who are these assholes? Hell Look at Blood Ravens and Astral Claws. No Primarch known. Geneseed created from nothing as it stands. Ultras created like what 25 chapters and everyone else added 1-3. So that leaves not even a hundred. Yet in the 40K there is like 300 and counting Chapters. WTF? 

In short your Necs stand no chance.


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Was it not the other way? The Space Marines blowing the living (dead?) crap out of the Necrons? Something like a melta bomb there, shields and weapons down, and a huge cyclonic missile strike straight into the face?:chuffed:


They destoyed the world engine, but died to a man in the process, the chapter master and the 4 last terminators were the ones who detonated the melta bombs to destroy the command pylons, or whatever they were called, and were killed by the explosion


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesh, War of Attrition would work in the Imperiums favor against Necrons, but they are already fighting a galaxy wide version of that on all fronts against so many enemies that they would be using precious resources to beat only one? lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Exactly, one world engine and suppose more vs the 100,000 Chapters and 100 more GW vreats every year in paint svhemes and BS fluff. Seriously Brotherhood of the Snake? Who are these assholes? Hell Look at Blood Ravens and Astral Claws. No Primarch known. Geneseed created from nothing as it stands. Ultras created like what 25 chapters and everyone else added 1-3. So that leaves not even a hundred. Yet in the 40K there is like 300 and counting Chapters. WTF?
> 
> In short your Necs stand no chance.


That's because none of the stuff you just said is true, that's why it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Exactly, one world engine and suppose more vs the 100,000 Chapters and 100 more GW vreats every year in paint svhemes and BS fluff. Seriously Brotherhood of the Snake? Who are these assholes? Hell Look at Blood Ravens and Astral Claws. No Primarch known. Geneseed created from nothing as it stands. Ultras created like what 25 chapters and everyone else added 1-3. So that leaves not even a hundred. Yet in the 40K there is like 300 and counting Chapters. WTF?
> 
> In short your Necs stand no chance.


Blood ravens and astral claws are chapters, they wouldn't have a primarch seeing as only the 1st founding legions had primarchs. Geneseeds can be taken from any chapter during a founding.

Ultramarines created something like 60% of the current chapters not 25-30.

Its quoted in the Lexicanum as being roughly 1,000 chapters.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Was it not the other way? The Space Marines blowing the living (dead?) crap out of the Necrons? Something like a melta bomb there, shields and weapons down, and a huge cyclonic missile strike straight into the face?
> 
> 
> This time we know how to take them down... This time we will fill cruisers full of Guardsmen armed with melta bombs and tell them to just blow the shit out of critical locations... :chuffed:


The world engine was lost, granted, but the entire chapter (plus a whole lot of imperial fleet) was destroyed.



Vaz said:


> We have a thousand Space Marines Chapters. I think attrition works in our favour =D.


Really? Do marines come back to life when they`ve been destroyed? I didn`t know that. :crazy: 



Warlock in Training said:


> Exactly, one world engine and suppose more vs the 100,000 Chapters and 100 more GW vreats every year in paint svhemes and BS fluff. Seriously Brotherhood of the Snake? Who are these assholes? Hell Look at Blood Ravens and Astral Claws. No Primarch known. Geneseed created from nothing as it stands. Ultras created like what 25 chapters and everyone else added 1-3. So that leaves not even a hundred. Yet in the 40K there is like 300 and counting Chapters. WTF?
> 
> In short your Necs stand no chance.


Your bullshit numbers and cluelessness aside, remember this is fluff. A necron warrior is superior to an astartes. And that`s only their basic trooper. 

Baron quite accurately corrected you on the rest.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> The world engine was lost, granted, but the entire chapter (plus a whole lot of imperial fleet) was destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how many Astartes or Guardsman the Imperium has. Nor does it matter how many Necron's are around. All that matters is that someone...with the tactical knowledge...who is obviously a tactical genius, saves the Imperium....the end of the Astral Knight's Chapter pretty much sounds like single-handily one of the most epic battles and most epic sacrifices in the history of epic sacrifice making. Screw Hannah Montana, not literally, , Johnny Derp and all that crap. Get Hollywood united together to get as much money as possible for a movie about the battle for the World Engine. George Lucas, Michael Bay, Martin Scorsese and whoever else to direct and produce the film.


----------

